

How I sold my first novel - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/05/crib-sheet-singularity-sky.html

======
beat
Oh, it's you.

I was going to go to Minicon in Minneapolis just to meet you, but you didn't
make it _shakes fist in impotent rage_. I still recommend "Halting State" to
all my programmer friends, and "Accelerando" to the paranoids.

Thanks for the laughs. :)

~~~
cstross
I had to cancel Minicon because my wife was diagnosed with cancer and needed
major abdominal surgery around a month before the convention. (It was non-
malignant, surgical intervention seems to have worked, and she's been cancer-
free for two years since then: but it was not a good time. I don't normally
cancel appearances once I've accepted them, but I hope you understand why that
one was exceptional.)

Hopefully I'll make it there another year.

~~~
beat
Oh yes, I remember the circumstances. :) Totally understand, and glad your
wife is okay!

Hopefully we'll see you at Minicon or somewhere else Minneapolis-ish someday.

